# Fabric recommendations for T-Shirts



## JoeSarkis (Aug 23, 2011)

I need some recommendation of type of fabrics available for t-shirts. What would be a super soft, shiny, light and with draping characteristics fabric to use for summer light t-shirts? I have been doing some research and it seems like Mercerized cotton is the way to go.


----------



## printaura (Apr 5, 2005)

Are you looking to have your own made or premade t-shirts? 

What type of print method do you want to use on the your dream t-shirt fabric?


----------



## JoeSarkis (Aug 23, 2011)

i want my own shirts made from scratch or i should say from my sketching. i have been experimenting with different fabrics and i need something that drapes to work with my designs. there will be no prints or graphics on the fabrics, just plain shirts with my designs. i know mercerized fabrics are usually for garments but thats exactly why i am thinking of using it for its draping characteristics.


----------

